

Twilio Releases OpenVBX, An Open Source Google Voice For Businesses - moolave
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/15/twilio-openvbx-google-voice/

======
johns
Discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1432937>

------
jheitzeb
Very impressive. Jeff and team are quite talented, and the execution there is
incredible

